# Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Freezes



## Lulian (May 1, 2007)

I am having constant issues with playing the Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I orginally had an old Oblivion disk, which was badly damaged so I went out and bought a new one. As well as the expansion and the add-on for the game. Fearing that I may lose or have one of my new disk destroyed someday, I burned all three of them. ( Yes, this is legal as long as I do not give them to someone else. )

When I first tried re-installing Oblivion after having the computer in which it was loaded on had it's Internet accidently wiped, it couldn't read the disk. I washed the Oblivion disk about three times - Intil it finally read the disk and installed the game. ( Just to note, this was last night. )

The game froze up after about four-five minutes through playing the game. The keyboard didn't respond, the mouse didn't move, everything stopped. I force quitted out of the program using alt-ctrl-delete and the task manager said that the program ( Oblivion ) was still running.

So, thinking that the disk ( the old disk ) might be so badly damaged, I would have to buy a replacement disk for it. Later tonight I went out and got all the crap, came home, burned the copies, deinstalled the old Oblivion, and began installing the new Oblivion with the copy and finished, installed the patch for Knights of Nine before installing the extra content, all went fine, installed the new expansion, which asked me to use the orginal game disk to install.

Now, yay I think! It's going to run smoothly! I pop in the burned Oblivion disk and began playing the character I formally made and not too surprisingly - The game froze. So I thought maybe I need to use the orginal Oblivion disk. I popped that in, deleted my old character and made a new character. The game ran longer then normal before freezing, I think, yet it still ended up freezing.

I have no idea what the problem is. I've searched all the forums I could that discussed Oblivion bugs and couldn't find anyone who has had the same problem as me. My computer is strong enough to run Oblivion on high setting ( did it on default ) smoothly, and I would really appericate it if someone helped me figure out what is wrong.

I'm currently considered reinstalling the base game itself with the orginal Oblivion disk instead of the copy, though my brother suggested that I might have had to delete ALL the old Oblivion files that weren't killed when I deinstalled the game using the deinstall button on the game's startup menu.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Lulian said:


> I am having constant issues with playing the Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I orginally had an old Oblivion disk, which was badly damaged so I went out and bought a new one. As well as the expansion and the add-on for the game. Fearing that I may lose or have one of my new disk destroyed someday, I burned all three of them. ( Yes, this is legal as long as I do not give them to someone else. )
> 
> When I first tried re-installing Oblivion after having the computer in which it was loaded on had it's Internet accidently wiped, it couldn't read the disk. I washed the Oblivion disk about three times - Intil it finally read the disk and installed the game. ( Just to note, this was last night. )
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome.

First off from your comment, the legality of copying your game is still up in the air, and according to copyright laws it is illegal 

as for your problem, what is your computer specification?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

first off you need the original DVD to run the game not a burned copy or else the disc check will fail (unless you are using means we aren't allowed to discuss here). Second if you installed the expansion it uses copy protection (Oblivion didn't) so you may not have made a working copy of it.

but now the real reason I'm posting here. There is a very well documented bug that is accelerated by the installation of the Shivering Isles expansion. If you have installed this once your game is running you only have about 50 hours of gameplay before your save games will become corrupted and unplayable. Bethesda has already posted a patch that will address this issue ... When you get the game running it is imperative that you install this patch, you may not notice the bug for a while but it will be there and it will do its damage

Shivering Isles FormID glitch patch

Heres a description of the bug I mentioned

Shivering:Reference Bug

edit- you may want to look around the Bethesda forums, I'm sure I've seen numerous posts about issues caused by repeated install / uninstalls and how to address them.


----------



## Lulian (May 1, 2007)

Thank you both for replying.

I'll download the patch you have linked anyways and will try to reinstall the whole game with the new disk.

I'll be sure to post again once I am finished doing this.


----------



## Lulian (May 1, 2007)

Nothing has worked. It must be the computer, thanks anyways.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

how old is your CD drive?


----------



## Lulian (May 1, 2007)

Four to five years old.

Another note, whenever the game freezes - The game keeps playing - I just can't control anything.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

so basically the game itself doesn't freeze, but you don't have control? Is it for that game only?

also the reason I asked about the CD drive is because that I had to upgrade my firmware of my drive in order to run C&C: Generals. That might be what you need to do too. Be careful, any power outages or distruptions to the upgrade will render your drive useless.


----------



## Lulian (May 1, 2007)

I only magically lose control in Oblivion. I highly doubt I have to upgrade the drive, as my far left computer is weaker and crappier and the middile ( my best computer, and the strongest and most updated ) can't.

Thanks for the suggestion anyways. I still have no clue why this doesn't work.


----------



## Lulian (May 1, 2007)

UPDATE: Sometimes the startup menu doesn't play the music, and whenever I enter the main menu, there is never any music player. Yet the Audio and everything is working both inside and outside of the game.


----------



## Lulian (May 1, 2007)

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, if it's only on that game, then you might be SOL because it is specific to that game, and EA Lames are notorious for bad technical support.


----------



## Huadan (Sep 10, 2007)

i am also having this problem but do not have a cule what to do about it can anyone help


----------



## dbsquared (Oct 15, 2007)

I solved my keyboard/mouse lockup by deleting all the sub-folders within the "music" folder of the "data" folder within the "oblivion" folder. I move the music, and played Oblivion successfully, then put the music back, and it locked after 5 minutes, then deleted the music and I have played for the last hour without incident.


----------



## Tapeworm (Feb 4, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem! But "dbsquared" when you delet the music-files and play the game, is the music still in the game then?


----------



## stick_man20 (Jun 18, 2008)

I experienced the same problem. After removing the music files the problem was fixed.

Thank you all for your comments and posts.


----------

